
What Are the Popular SexTech Startups in Adult Industry? - maloneyg
https://adent.io/popular-sextech-startups-in-adult-industry/
======
silicaroach
Honestly, it never occurred to me that 'sextech' was a thing. But yeah of
course and there must be some extremely cool tech opportunities: haptics, AI,
communications, bot design, ...

